# horse favoring one leg



## funsoverflats (Nov 29, 2011)

hey.. I am new to this and I have a question. We have two horses and they were running around this afternoon. My Quarter horse (Steve, 13) started limping/ favoring his front left leg. Could he have possibly stepped wrong? It seems to be in the knee area not his hoof... any ideas?


----------



## GLENMAR (Nov 30, 2011)

Could be a hoof abscess. Is there any swelling on the leg??
Any lameness should have a vet call right away.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 30, 2011)

It sounds like he twisted it.  Ice it!  Take down the swelling.  Is there any swelling or heat behind his cannon bone (the one between the knee and ankle)?


----------



## funsoverflats (Nov 30, 2011)

thanks for replying... There is no heat that is different from any of his other legs. His knee area doesn't look swollen like it did last night. I cleaned his hooves out good tonight and looked over all of them and nothing is out of the norm except he is still favoring that leg. His appetite is normal and his mood is still the same sweet horse. I felt both legs from the shoulders down at the same time and no abnormalities that I could feel. Maybe he did just twist it? Going to check over it again good in the morning before work...


----------



## funsoverflats (Dec 5, 2011)

all better  was excited to see him running and playing again yesterday


----------

